# Forum Home Renovation Plumbing  MBI Florence toilet suite any good?

## wozzzzza

looking at bunnings, they have this MBI Florence toilet suite thats ceramic 4.5/3L for $137 i think it was.
anyone know if these are any good or not??

----------


## wonderplumb

You get what you pay for with that sort of stuff.

----------


## bricks

> You get what you pay for with that sort of stuff.

  Go caroma, Aussie made and a better product.
Reece adelaide will look after you, or NPS prospect.

----------


## Gooner

I have their (MBI) Tuscan toilet. Was around $100 for the pan and $100 for the cistern. Special price at Bunnings. Its a smaller toilet size but seems to be doing the job just fine. Easy to install and nice looking ceramic cistern.  
No ideal about the Florence. Does seem exceedingly inexpensive.

----------


## Mellie

Hi there Paul, I am looking at the Tuscan Suite from Bunnings but my set out is 185mm.  Do you know if it will fit?

----------


## Gooner

> Hi there Paul, I am looking at the Tuscan Suite from Bunnings but my set out is 185mm. Do you know if it will fit?

  Installation instructions are posted on the marble trend web site. It details the set-out on the diagram as well as some other dimensions. From memory, it is 150 or 160mm. 
You could always go for an offset pan collar.

----------

